# Growing in a Biblical Marriage



## Travis Fentiman (Jul 29, 2014)

Do you desire a godly and spiritually fulfilling marriage? 


Here are notes with four audio messages by Rev. Rob McCurley, filled with Biblical wisdom that will open up the Lord's richest blessings to you and your family, for whatever stage of marriage you may be at.


https://reformedtheologybooks.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/mccurley-biblical-marriage.pdf


----------

